
High-fat diets raise risk of obesity in offspring - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nature.com/news/high-fat-diets-raise-risk-of-obesity-in-offspring-1.19556
======
nikolay
If you're a mouse.

Anyway, generalizing fatty acids as "fat" without bothering to distinguish the
type is very unscientific or is a result of a hidden agenda. Different types
of fats have different metabolic effects.

Countless generations of mine were eating high-fat diets (predominantly pork
fat, i.e. MUFAs and SFAs). Our generation started to gain weight after we
replaced SFAs with PUFAs and shifted towards high-carb diets! Combining
inflammatory foods like PUFAs and refined carbs resonate and are one of the
main reasons for the obesity pandemic!

